# أم الله؟



## الرب نوري99 (30 يوليو 2014)

*هل يجوز ان نسمي مريم العذراء ام الله ؟
ارى كثير من الناس يلقبونها بهذا اللقب لكن اليس يجب ان نسميها ام المسيح
ام الله ممكن تنفهم خطأ لانه الله ليس له ام وهو موجود منذ الازل لكن هي والدة الجسد الذي اتخذه الله

ما رأيكم بالموضوع؟*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يوليو 2014)

المولود من العذراء هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد ..
أذن العذراء هى والدة الأله أو أم الله ..


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 يوليو 2014)

*طيب ايه الفرق بين المسيح والله 
هما الاتنين واحد الله هو المسيح والمسيح هو الله 
الله منذ الازل وكذلك المسيح زى ما قال قبل ابراهيم انا كائن 
يبقى هى تى ثيؤتوكوس  (والدة الاله ) 
وزى ما قالت السيده العذراء فى الكتاب المقدس 
فهوذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبنى *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يوليو 2014)

*لقب والدة الاله*



*Holy_bible_1*



*لازال البعض يعترض علي تلقيب العذراء مريم بلقب والدة الاله وهنا لست بصدد ان ارد علي هذا الامر فقد تم الرد عليه بتفصيل رائع من الاباء في القرن الخامس وما بعده وضعفي لا يستطيع ان يضيف شيئا الي هذا الامر * 
*ولكن فقط توضيح بعض الامور اللغويه لمن لا يفهمون هذا الامر هذه الايام ويدعي انه ليس لقب كتابي  * 
*ولقب والدة الاله هو في اليوناني * 
Θεοτόκος
*وهذه الكلمه مكونه من مقطعني المقطع الاول من ثيؤس * 
Θεός
*وهو لقب الله في اليوناني * 
*والمقطع الثاني هو تعبير توكوس * 
τόκος
*وهو يعني يلد*
*واللقب كامل يعني والدة الاله*
*وبالطبع من القرن الثاني الميلادي  * 
*وهذا اللقب باللغات المختلفة من القرون المختلفة* 
*Language*
*Translation(s)*
*Transliteration*
*Armenian*
[FONT=Sylfaen, serif]*Աստուածածին*
_*Astvadzatzin*_
*Bulgarian, 			Church Slavonic, Macedonian, Russian*
*Богородица*
_*Bogoroditsa*_
*Coptic*
[FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]*Ϯⲑⲉⲟⲧⲟⲕⲟⲥ*[/FONT]
_*Ti.Theotokَs*_
*Georgian*
[FONT=Sylfaen, serif]*ღვთისმშობელი*[/FONT]
_*Ghvtismshobeli*_
*Latin*
_*Deipara*__*Dei 			genetrix*__*Mater 			Dei*_***


*Romanian*
_*Născătoare 			de Dumnezeu*__*Maica 			Domnului*_


*Serbian*
*Богородица 			/ Bogorodica
Мајка Божија / Majka Božija*
_*Bogoroditza*__*Mayka 			Bozhia*_
*Ukrainian*
*Богородиця
Мати 			Божа*
_*Bohorodytsia*__*Maty 			Bozha*_
*Polish*
*Bogurodzica
Matka 			Boska*
_*Bogurodsitsa*__*Matka 			Boska*_






*والان ابدا في عرض بعد الاعداد وترجمتها واثبات انه نص كتابي * 
*إنجيل لوقا **1: 43*


*فَمِنْ 			أَيْنَ لِي هذَا أَنْ تَأْتِيَ أُمُّ 			رَبِّي إِلَيَّ؟*
*وتعبير ام ربي الذي استحقته السيده العذراء هو في الحقيقه الاسم الذي يعبر عن يهوه وسنتاكد من ذلك * 
*الترجمه الانجليزي  * 
*(KJV)**  And whence *_*is*_* this to me, that the mother of my Lord should come to me? * 
*ولورد بالحرف الكبير الذي هو لقب الرب يهوه في الانجليزية بالطبع فاللقب هو ام الرب * 



*وفي اللاتيني * 
*(Vulgate)**  et unde hoc mihi ut veniat mater Domini mei ad me*
*ودوميني هو لقب الرب **( **يهوه **) **فهو ماتير دوميني * 



*وفي الارامي * 
*................................................................................ **Luke 1:43 Aramaic NT: Peshitta**................................................................................ **ܐܝܡܟܐ**ܠܝ**ܗܕܐ**ܕܐܡܗ**ܕܡܪܝ**ܬܐܬܐ**ܠܘܬܝ**܀*
*وهو موريو وهو لقب يهوه في الارامي فهو ايضا ام الرب في الارامي * 



*واليوناني  * 
*ΚΑΤΑ ΛΟΥΚΑΝ 1:43 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1550) **................................................................................ **και ποθεν μοι τουτο ινα ελθη **η μητηρ του κυριου **μου προς με * 
*kai pothen moi touto ina elthE **E mEtEr tou kuriou **mou pros eme*
*ام ربي*



*μητηρ του κυριου*
*ميتير تو كيريون **= **كيريوس دي ترجمة يهوه * 



*والترجمه  العبريه للعهد الجديد*
*ומה־לי**כי־**אם**אדני**באה**אלי׃*
*فهي في الترجمه العبري ايمي يهوه * 



*ونلاحظ ان اسم يهوه في العهد القديم ترجم في السبعينية الي كيريوس **( **بثلاث قرون قبل الميلاد **) **وترجم في الاراميه الي موريو وترجم في اللاتينيه الي دومنيوس وترجم في الانجليزيه الي لورد بالكابيتال والعربيه الرب * 
*من اول مره كتب في الكتاب باسم الرب الاله **= **يهوه ايلوهيم * 



*فاذا كان يعترض احدهم علي لقب ثيؤوتوكس فاستطيع ان اقول ان لقب السيده العذراء كتابيا ام يهوه او والدة يهوه * 
*وبالطبع السيده العذراء هي ام الرب لما تجسد في ملئ الزمان * 



*فلوا اراد احد ان يقول ان هذا هرطقه فانه يدين الكتاب المقدس نفسه * 
*والكتاب بالطبع كان دقيق في تعبيره لانها تستحق هذا اللقب * 



*والاباء من القرون الاولي استخدموا هذا اللقب قبل ان يعترض احد * 
*فالقديس اغناطيوس الانطاكي تلميذ القديس يوحنا يقول الاله سيدنا يسوع المسيح قد حبل به في بطن أمه مريم حسب التدبير الإلهي وهو مولود من دم داود ومن الروح القدس**"    **رسالة أفسس **18/3 . * 
*وقد عرفت مريم بوالدة الإله فى الليتورجيات القديمة كما ذكرها بهذا اللقب آباء الكنيسة الأوائل*


*يقول 	بيرسون **" **إن 	الكنيسة اليونانية هي أول من استعمل هذه 	العبارة بسبب سهولة التركيب في لغتها 	فدعتها **{**والدة 	الإله العذراء المباركة**}"  	* 
*ويقول 	أيضاً أن اوريجانس العلامة هو أول من بحث 	في معناها مطولاً في مجلده الأول تفسيراً 	للرسالة إلى الرومانيين كما يشهد بذلك 	سقراط وليبراتوس**. 	* 
*وقد 	استعلمها الكسندروس بابا الإسكندرية في 	رسالة سنة **320 	**في 	المجمع الذي التأم للحكم على بدعة آريوس، 	أي قبل مجمع أفسس بأكثر من مئة عام* 
*ويوسابيوس 	القيصرى المؤرخ **( 	**فى 	كتابه تاريخ الكنيسة ك **5 	: **ف 	**3 	)**. 	* 
*وقد 	استعملها القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي في 	القرن الرابع **(**التعليم 	المسيحي **10: 	9). * 
*استعملها 	أثناسيوس الكبير في عظة له ضد الآريوسيين 	**(3: 	14 29 **و**33 	**وعظة 	**4: 	32 ). **انظر 	أيضاً افسابيوس **(3: 	43). * 
*غريغوريوس 	النزينزي اعترض من لا يعتبر مريم أم الله 	* 
 *والقديس كيرلس الملقب بعمود الدين **( **فى كتابه **10 - 19) **وغيرهم*
*واذكر بعض الاعداد الاتي تؤكد هذا اللقب * 
*سفر إشعياء **7: 14*


*وَلكِنْ 			يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ 			آيَةً**: 			**هَا 			الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا 			وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ **«**عِمَّانُوئِيلَ**».*



*سفر إشعياء **9: 6*


*لأَنَّهُ 			يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، 			وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، 			وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، 			إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، 			رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ**.*
*والعذراء تحبل وتلد والمولود هو الاله القدير فهي ام الاله*
*والعدد عبري*
*כי־ילד**ילד־לנו**בן**נתן־לנו**ותהי**המשׂרה**על־שׁכמו**ויקרא**שׁמו**פלא**יועץ**אל**גבור**אביעד**שׂר־שׁלום׃* 
*فهي ام ايل اي ام الاله*
*وام ابن الله * 
*إنجيل لوقا **1: 35*


*فَأَجَابَ 			الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها**: 			«**اَلرُّوحُ 			الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ 			الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ 			أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ 			مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ**.*



*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية **4: 4*


*وَلكِنْ 			لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، 			أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُودًا 			مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُودًا تَحْتَ 			النَّامُوسِ،*



*وبالطبع هي لقبت كثيرا بام يسوع*
*إنجيل يوحنا **2: 1*


*وَفِي 			الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ 			فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ، وَكَانَتْ 			أُمُّ يَسُوعَ هُنَاكَ**.*



*سفر أعمال الرسل **1: 14*


*هؤُلاَءِ 			كُلُّهُمْ كَانُوا يُواظِبُونَ بِنَفْسٍ 			وَاحِدَةٍ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ وَالطِّلْبَةِ، 			مَعَ النِّسَاءِ، وَمَرْيَمَ أُمِّ 			يَسُوعَ، وَمَعَ إِخْوَتِهِ*



*وبالطبع يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس **3: 16*


*وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ 			عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى**: 			**اللهُ 			ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي 			الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، 			كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ 			بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي 			الْمَجْدِ**.*



*اذا هي ام الاله وام ابن الله وام الله الظاهر في الجسد وام ربي وام يسوع المسيح كل هذه القاب كتابية * 
*ولهذا رغم اتضاعها استحقت * 
*إنجيل لوقا **1: 48*


*لأَنَّهُ 			نَظَرَ إِلَى اتِّضَاعِ أَمَتِهِ**. 			**فَهُوَذَا 			مُنْذُ الآنَ جَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ 			تُطَوِّبُنِي،*



*ولم يعترض احد من الاباء علي لقب والدة الاله في القرون الاولي*
 *و**إن أول من اعترض على هذه العبارة هو ثيودورس اسقف موبسويستيه بقوله**: {" **إن مريم ولدت يسوع لا الكلمة لأن الكلمة كان ولا يزال حاضراً في كل مكان وان سكن منذ البداءة في يسوع بطريقة خاصة**. **وهكذا فمريم هي أم يسوع نفسه وليستأم الله **(**ثيوطوكس**). **على أنها يمكن أن تدعى على سبيل المجاز والدة الإله لأن الله كان في المسيح بصورة ممتازة**.*
*فتح نسطوريوس بُعيد انتخابه بطريركا على القسطنطينية في العام **428**، باب الجدال على مصراعيه حين ابى ان يُطْلق على العذراء مريم لقب **"  **والدة الإله**" **، وكان هذا اللقب الكتابي والمستعمل حرفيا عند اوريجنس قد دخل في العبادة الشعبية**. **ولد نسطوريوس في مرعش من اعمال سورية على الفرات**, **وترهّب في انطاكية**, **ودرس في مدرستها على ثيوذورس اسقف مصيّصة الذي علّم ان **"  **الله الكلمة اتخذ انسانا كاملا من نفس عقلية ونفس انسانية موجودة معها **" **، وكان يقول ب**" **تماسٍ**"  **بسيط بين الطبيعتين**. **اعتنق نسطوريوس نظريات معلّمه وأيد كمال ناسوت المسيح**, **غير انه شدّد كثيرا على التمييز بين ناسوته ولاهوته معتبرا ان مريم ولدت طبيعة المسيح الانسانية وليس طبيعته الإلهية**, **وقال بأن تسميتها ب**" **والدة الإله **"  **تعني امرين اثنين**: **إما ان يسوع ليس انسانا كاملا، وهذا ما كان يقوله ابوليناريوس**, **واما انه اله مخلوق**, **وهذا ما كان يقوله آريوس**. * 
*تزعَّم مقاومة هذا التعليم على مستوى الكنيسة الجامعة كيرلُّس رئيس اساقفة الاسكندرية الذي نال تأييد بابا رومية**. * 
*تم الاعتراف بهذا المصطلح في المجمع المسكوني الثالث على أنه مصطلح صحيح **100% **ويجب أن يطلق على العذراء مريم الكلية القداسة**. * 
*وأن القديسة مريم بحسب هذا الاتحاد العادم الاختلاط هي والدة الإله**, **لأن الإله الكلمة تجسد وتأنس منها ومن بدء الحمل أَتْحَدَ ذاته بالهيكل الذي منها**." . * 
*وأم الله نفهم منها أمر خطير وهو موقف العذراء من التجسد**. **الله يتجسد من محبته للأنسان ولازم يتجسد من عذراء ولكن لا يقتحمها ولكن يدخل اليها بإرادتها **حواء الأولى لم تقبل طاعة الله وكسرت الوصية ولكن العذراء حواء الثانية أطاعت الله وقالت **"  **هوذا أنا أمة الرب ليكن لى كقولك **"  **وبقبولها صارت خادمة سر التجسد **. **لقد صرخت وقالت ليأتى حبيبى الى جنته **لم يستطيع أحد أن يطيع الله طاعة كاملة إلا العذراء **.
**الله لا يتجسد من قديسة فقط ولكنه يتجسد من واحدة ممتلئة بالفضائل **"  **نساء كثيرات نلن كرامات ولكن لم يوجد من يشبهك **" 
**الله يتجسد من فائقة الطهر وكلية القداسة الممتلئة من كل الفضائل العذراء مريم ، تجسد منها لأنها فائقة القداسة **.
**العذراء حققت كل رجاء العهد القديم **. **لذلك نقول لها فى المديحة أنت سلم يعقوب ، أنت العليقة ، **.. **كل رموز العهد القديم حققتها العذراء **.
**فى طاعتها أصلحت العلاقات التى قطعت بسبب حواء **. **وفى قداستها أعطت البشرية أمكانية القداسة لكى يسكن فينا الله **.
**ربنا أراد أن يسكن فى وسط شعبه فأختار حاجة أسمها خيمة الأجتماع ، هناك فى قدس الأقداس يتراءى الله فوق التابوت وسكن الله فى وسط شعبه فى قدس الأقداس ولا يقدر أن يدخل الى قدس الأقداس هكذا سكن الله فى العذراء ولم يدخل اليها أحد دليل بتوليتها **.*



*وقبل ان اختم هذا الموضوع اقدم رد سريع لمن ادعي ان العدد * 
*انجيل لوقا **11*
*27 **وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذَا، رَفَعَتِ امْرَأَةٌ صَوْتَهَا مِنَ الْجَمْعِ وَقَالَتْ لَهُ**: «**طُوبَى لِلْبَطْنِ الَّذِي حَمَلَكَ وَالثَّدْيَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ رَضِعْتَهُمَا**».
28 **أَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ**: «**بَلْ طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلاَمَ اللهِ وَيَحْفَظُونَهُ**».*
*فهذه السيده تطوب العذراء دون ان تعرفها لما اعجبها اقوال المسيح والمسيح وضح لها ان العذراء تستحق التطويب لانها استمعت لكلام الله فالمسيح بهذا يطوب العذراء أيضاً فهى بلا شك تحفظ كلام الله وإلاً ما إستحقت أن تكون لهُ أماً**. **المسيح هنا يرفض أن تكون الطوبى بسبب القرابة الجسدية لانها بهذا تكون الة فقط ولكن اختيار الله لها بسبب التقوى فهذا أهم**.**ونجد أن من تلاميذ المسيح من هم أقرباؤه بالجسد مثل يعقوب ويهوذا كاتب الرسالة وليس الإسخريوطى، ولكنهم في كتابتهم لم يقولوا أنهم أقرباء لهُ بالجسد، بل عبيده **(**يع **1:1 + **يه**1). **فالقرابة الجسدية لا تعطى فرحاً بالمسيح، فهاهم بعض أقرباؤه يعتبرونه مختل **(**مر **21:3). **لذلك إعتبر بولس الرسول أنه إن عرفنا المسيح حسب الجسد فنحن ما عرفناه **(2**كو **16:5) **ولاحظ أن الناس لن يحبوا أحداً لأنه يقول أنا إبن فلان أو علان وإنما هم يحبونه لشخصه وأعماله، وهكذا السيد المسيح أراد أن تكون الطوبى لأمه بسبب تقواها**. * 



*الصلوات والشفاعات التوسليه لام النور فلتكون مع جميعنا امين*[/FONT]


----------



## الرب نوري99 (30 يوليو 2014)

أكيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد

بس لقب ام الله وحدة معناه انه الله هو اله انولد من امرآة !

يعني لماذا لا نقول والدة جسد الظهور الالهي 

لقب أم الله وحدة .. جداً غير منطقي وكأن الله كباقي البشر له ام ، لكن لو قلنا والدة الاله المتجسد او والده الجسد الذي اتخذه الله مش احسن؟؟ !!


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يوليو 2014)

أخى الحبيب ..
عن أى منطق تتحدث فى أنه لا يجوز أن نسمى العذراء أم الله ؟!!
لسنا نحن من أطلقنا هذا اللقب بل الوحى المقدس ممكن تقولى تفهم أيه من العدد

 " ﺍﻟْﻘُﺪُّﻭﺱُ ﺍﻟْﻤَﻮْﻟُﻮﺩُ ﻣِﻨْﻚِ ﻳُﺪْﻋَﻰ ﺍﺑْﻦَ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ "

من المولود من العذراء ؟ القدوس أبن الله وأبن الله هو الله فماذا ممكن أن نقول عن أم الله سوى أنها أم الله ؟
طبعا وبديهيا من غير العقل أن يفهم أننا نشرك العذراء فى العلاقة الأزلية بين اﻵب والأبن لأن هذا فكر وثنى ..
فالعذراء أم الله من جهة أننا لا نفرق فى طبيعة المسيح الله الكلمة المتجسد لأن المولود منها هو الله وليس جسد فقط غير متحد باللاهوت .ِ


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (30 يوليو 2014)

المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ولد من مريم العذراء فهي ام المسيح فبالتالي العذراء مريم هي ام الله وهذه عقيدة مهمة ورئيسية من عقائد ديننا المسيحي فان كنت مسيحيا حقيقيا يجب ان تؤمن بهذه العقيدة الجوهرية وان لا تثير لشكوك حولها لانها مثبتة في الكتاب المقدس


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يوليو 2014)

*الأخ الحبيب والرائع الرب نورى 
يجب ان نفرق بين لقب والدة الاله للعذراء مريم وبين فكرة وجود اله يلد اله او كون الله مستحدث بالولادة شتان بين هذا وذاك
كما اوضحت سابقا ان لقب ولدة الاله هو لقب كتابى للعذراء مريم اطلقته عليها اليصابات ولم تنفه العذراء عن نفسها
إنجيل لوقا 1: 43


فَمِنْ 			أَيْنَ لِي هذَا أَنْ تَأْتِيَ أُمُّ 			رَبِّي إِلَيَّ؟
أما عن خطورة رفض تلقيب العذراء مريم بوالدة الاله

إن  جميع الذين يرفضون لقب والدة الإله يقعون في الهرطقة النسطورية ويخالفون المجامع  الكنسية ويطعنون في الإيمان بأن شخص المسيح هو شخص واحد في طبيعتين كاملتين إلهية  وبشرية وبالتالي يعرضون خلاصهم الشخصي للخطر. إن قلنا إن مريم هي فقط أم يسوع  الإنسان نشقّ شخص يسوع ونجعل الابن ابنين: ابن الله وابن الإنسان. وإن قلنا إن الآب  هو أبو لاهوت يسوع فقط نشقّ شخص يسوع أيضاً. وحدة أقنوم تسمح بتسمية مريم والدة  الإله وبتسمية الآب أبا ناسوت يسوع*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (30 يوليو 2014)

هي والدة الاله المتجسد لا اعترض على ذلك
لكن لقب "أم" هو للشيء المولود .. والمولود هنا هو الجسد البشري فقط لان الله كائن منذ الازل
يعني تخيل هناك شخص لاديني او مسلم وسمع لقب أم الله ،، لن يفهم معناها ولن يفكر باعتناق المسيحية الا بعد عدة توضيحات 
فبالتالي هذا اللقب يثير الشبهات ،، ماذا لو قلنا انها ام الظهور الالهي في الجسد او شيء يوضح ما معنى الحقيقي لوالدة الاله 

شكرا


----------



## peace_86 (30 يوليو 2014)

*إنجيل لوقا 1: 43


فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لِي هذَا أَنْ تَأْتِيَ* *أُمُّ رَبِّي* *إِلَيَّ؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> هي والدة الاله المتجسد لا اعترض على ذلك
> لكن لقب "أم" هو للشيء المولود .. والمولود هنا هو الجسد البشري فقط لان الله كائن منذ الازل
> يعني تخيل هناك شخص لاديني او مسلم وسمع لقب أم الله ،، لن يفهم معناها ولن يفكر باعتناق المسيحية الا بعد عدة توضيحات
> فبالتالي هذا اللقب يثير الشبهات ،، ماذا لو قلنا انها ام الظهور الالهي في الجسد او شيء يوضح ما معنى الحقيقي لوالدة الاله
> ...


*الأخ الرب نورى هل تؤمن بالاتحاد بين اللاهوت والناسوت من لحظة الحبل المقدس الأولى؟*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يوليو 2014)

أخى الحبيب ..
نحن لا نحدد أيماننا على ما يقبله غيرنا من غير المؤمنين أو لا يقبلوه ..
أخى ما أيمانك فى من ولدته العذراء ؟ 
هل هو أنسان عادى أم الله ؟


----------



## الرب نوري99 (30 يوليو 2014)

الله الظاهر في الجسد
لكن الولادة تمت للجسد وليس للاهوت 
يعني والدة المسيح


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يوليو 2014)

لأ حضرتك فاهم غلط ..
المولود من العذراء هو الله .


----------



## الرب نوري99 (30 يوليو 2014)

جاوب على سؤالي
الولادة تمت للجسد ولا للاهوت ؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يوليو 2014)

اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> جاوب على سؤالي
> الولادة تمت للجسد ولا للاهوت ؟


*من هو المولود هو الله المتجسد
المولود هو الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت غير المفترق عنه لحظة أو طرفة عين.
نعم اللاهوت يملأ الوجود ولا يخلو منه مكان الا ان المولود هو الله المتجسد.
أظن كده نبقى متفقين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (30 يوليو 2014)

*"أم ربي"
ليس معناها هنا الله .. الكملة المستخدمة عادة بيجي معناها السيد
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يوليو 2014)

ياريت نخلص نقطة نقطة بلاش تفرع ..
هل أتفقت معنا أن المولود من العذراء هو الله ... ؟


----------



## الرب نوري99 (30 يوليو 2014)

في يسوع المسيح الطبيعتين متحدتين.. طبيعة الله وطبيعة الإنسان في شخص واحد

لكن انا كل ما قمت به هو التمييز بين والديه (الاصول لهذه الطبيعيتين )  الله هو الاصل في طبيعته الالهية و مريم هي الأصل في طبيعته البشرية

انا لا افصل بين الطبيعتين


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يوليو 2014)

*


الرب نوري99 قال:



			"أم ربي"
ليس معناها هنا الله .. الكملة المستخدمة عادة بيجي معناها السيد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلامك خاطئ لانك لم تقرأ ما اوردته سابقا من رد الدكتور هولى بايبل على هذه النقطة بالتحديد لذا أعيد ما إقتبسته سابقا
مِنْ 			أَيْنَ لِي هذَا أَنْ تَأْتِيَ أُمُّ 			رَبِّي إِلَيَّ؟
وتعبير ام ربي الذي استحقته السيده العذراء هو في الحقيقه الاسم الذي يعبر عن يهوه وسنتاكد من ذلك  
الترجمه الانجليزي   
(KJV)  And whence is this to me, that the mother of my Lord should come to me?  
ولورد بالحرف الكبير الذي هو لقب الرب يهوه في الانجليزية بالطبع فاللقب هو ام الرب  



وفي اللاتيني  
(Vulgate)  et unde hoc mihi ut veniat mater Domini mei ad me
ودوميني هو لقب الرب ( يهوه ) فهو ماتير دوميني  



وفي الارامي  
..................................................  .............................. Luke 1:43 Aramaic NT: Peshitta..................................................  .............................. ܐܝܡܟܐܠܝܗܕܐܕܐܡܗܕܡܪܝܬܐܬܐܠܘܬܝ܀
وهو موريو وهو لقب يهوه في الارامي فهو ايضا ام الرب في الارامي  



واليوناني   
ΚΑΤΑ ΛΟΥΚΑΝ 1:43 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1550) ..................................................  .............................. και ποθεν μοι τουτο ινα ελθη η μητηρ του κυριου μου προς με  
kai pothen moi touto ina elthE E mEtEr tou kuriou mou pros eme
ام ربي



μητηρ του κυριου
ميتير تو كيريون = كيريوس دي ترجمة يهوه  



والترجمه  العبريه للعهد الجديد
ומה־ליכי־אםאדניבאהאלי׃
فهي في الترجمه العبري ايمي يهوه  



ونلاحظ ان اسم يهوه في العهد القديم ترجم في السبعينية الي كيريوس ( بثلاث قرون قبل الميلاد ) وترجم في الاراميه الي موريو وترجم في اللاتينيه الي دومنيوس وترجم في الانجليزيه الي لورد بالكابيتال والعربيه الرب  
من اول مره كتب في الكتاب باسم الرب الاله = يهوه ايلوهيم  



فاذا كان يعترض احدهم علي لقب ثيؤوتوكس فاستطيع ان اقول ان لقب السيده العذراء كتابيا ام يهوه او والدة يهوه  
وبالطبع السيده العذراء هي ام الرب لما تجسد في ملئ الزمان  



فلوا اراد احد ان يقول ان هذا هرطقه فانه يدين الكتاب المقدس نفسه  
والكتاب بالطبع كان دقيق في تعبيره لانها تستحق هذا اللقب  



والاباء من القرون الاولي استخدموا هذا اللقب قبل ان يعترض احد  
فالقديس اغناطيوس الانطاكي تلميذ القديس يوحنا يقول الاله سيدنا يسوع المسيح قد حبل به في
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> لكن انا كل ما قمت به هو التمييز بين والديه (الاصول لهذه الطبيعيتين )  الله هو الاصل في طبيعته الالهية و مريم هي الأصل في طبيعته البشرية
> 
> انا لا افصل بين الطبيعتين



حضرتك جايب الكلام ده منين ؟
خد بالك الفصل فى طبيعة المسيح هيجرك لهرطقة نسطور ..
سؤال حتى لا يتشعب الموضوع كما سألك الأستاذ سمعان هل تؤمن بأتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت فى وقت البشارة ؟

وأن المولود من العذراء هو الله ؟


----------



## الرب نوري99 (30 يوليو 2014)

يا أخي افهم وجهة نظري..

العذراء هي والدة يسوع المسيح ،، المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد انا لا انفي ذلك ابداً .. تمام ؟؟
لكن عندما نقول والدة الله ،، معناها ان مريم ولدت اللاهوت وهي الاصل للاهوت بغض النظر اذا كنت تقصد انها والدة المسيح اللي هو الله

لكن الاصح في ذلك ان نقول هي والدة شخص المسيح وهذا الشخص لديه طبيعتين متحدتين


----------



## الرب نوري99 (30 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> حضرتك جايب الكلام ده منين ؟
> خد بالك الفصل فى طبيعة المسيح هيجرك لهرطقة نسطور ..
> سؤال حتى لا يتشعب الموضوع كما سألك الأستاذ سمعان هل تؤمن بأتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت فى وقت البشارة ؟
> 
> وأن المولود من العذراء هو الله ؟



مش جايب الكلام من عقلي
وانا بعرف الهرطقة انا ما بفصل بين الطبيعتين 
اللقب نفسه "والدة الله" معناها والده اللاهوت ،، الاصح نقول والدة يسوع المسيح اللي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد


_"وأن المولود من العذراء هو الله ؟"_

كثير عمومي هذا السؤال عليك ان تحدد،، هل تقصد ان الله تمت ولادته من امرآة ووجد هذه الاله نتيجة هذه الولادة؟ بالطبع لااااااا

اما اذا كنت تقصد ان المولود هو الانسان- الاله ؟ نعم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يوليو 2014)

> لكن عندما نقول والدة الله ،، معناها ان مريم ولدت اللاهوت وهي الاصل للاهوت


*خطأ يفهمها هكذا فقط ذوى تالخلفية الغير مسيحية
أما المسيحيين فيهموها كما شرحناها سابقا
وكما قال الاخ عبد المسيح لايهمنا الا مانعنيه ونفهمه نحن وليس كما يدرك ويفهم الآخرين.*
مجددا تعبير والدة الاله هو تعبير كتابى
*مِنْ 			أَيْنَ لِي هذَا أَنْ تَأْتِيَ أُمُّ 			رَبِّي إِلَيَّ؟*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (30 يوليو 2014)

طيب ليه نحكي مصطلحات الها اكثر من معنى
ليه ما نجكي والدة يسوع المسيح وخلص ؟ ما المشكلة


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يوليو 2014)

هو حضرتك عايز تفرض فهمك على الأيمان ؟
يسوع المسيح هو الله وأم يسوع المسيح هى أم الله .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> طيب ليه نحكي مصطلحات الها اكثر من معنى
> ليه ما نجكي والدة يسوع المسيح وخلص ؟ ما المشكلة


*تعبير والدة يسوع المسيح صحيح 100%
تعبيره والدة الاله = تعبير والدة الاله المتجسد = تعبير والدة يسوع المسيح
اذن الموضوع فقط هو عن طبيعة يسوع المسيح من هو هل هو الناسوت فقط ؟ أم هو الله المتجسد الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت؟*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (30 يوليو 2014)

ناسوت متحد بلاهوت

لكن الولادة التي تمت من مريم العذراء هي للجسد وهذا الجسد هو متحد باللاهوت

اعتقد اصبحنا في دوامة !!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> ناسوت متحد بلاهوت
> 
> لكن الولادة التي تمت من مريم العذراء هي للجسد وهذا الجسد هو متحد باللاهوت
> 
> اعتقد اصبحنا في دوامة !!


*لا لم نصبح فى دوامة انت اجبت عن السؤال الان العذراء ولدت الاله المتجسد هذا هو مانعنيه بوالدة الاله لانه ببساطه اللاهوت لم ينفصل عن الناسوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين
*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (30 يوليو 2014)

انا لم انكر ذلك، لكن علينا نحن المسيحيين انتقاء الفاظنا، لانه مثل هيك لفظ ممكن يجعل كثير من غير المؤمنين ان يزيلوا فكرة الايمان بالمسيحية من اساسها من راسهم بعد سماعهم للفظ "ام الله"

كلام اليصابات لا يجب ان يكون حجة نقتضي بها ويجعله لقب دائم وفي الترانيم والصلوات، هي قالت ذلك للتعجب ولم يكن هدفها ان يكون هذا لقب لانه لم يرد بالكتاب المقدس هذا اللقب الا في هذه الحادثة.

 أم الله حسب المفهوم الي شرحتوه ليس خاطىء لكن الله سيحاسبنا على الفاظنا اذا كانت تبعد الناس عن الخلاص، فالاصح ان نقول والدة المسيح بدون التعميم وتلقيبها بأم الله


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> انا لم انكر ذلك، لكن علينا نحن المسيحيين انتقاء الفاظنا، لانه مثل هيك لفظ ممكن يجعل كثير من غير المؤمنين ان يزيلوا فكرة الايمان بالمسيحية من اساسها من راسهم بعد سماعهم للفظ "ام الله"
> 
> كلام اليصابات لا يجب ان يكون حجة نقتضي بها ويجعله لقب دائم وفي الترانيم والصلوات، هي قالت ذلك للتعجب ولم يكن هدفها ان يكون هذا لقب لانه لم يرد بالكتاب المقدس هذا اللقب الا في هذه الحادثة.
> 
> أم الله حسب المفهوم الي شرحتوه ليس خاطىء لكن الله سيحاسبنا على الفاظنا اذا كانت تبعد الناس عن الخلاص، فالاصح ان نقول والدة المسيح بدون التعميم وتلقيبها بأم الله



كلامك خاطئ جملة وتفصيل ..
ماذا برائيك عن قبول غير المؤمنين بالثالوث وأن الله تجسد وأن الله صلب وأن الله مات وقام 
+++
كلام القديسة اليصابات الذى تقول عليه لا نأخذ به قالته بالروح القدس " أقرأ جيدا "
وكلام الوحى ببشارة الملاك للعذراء 
 ﺍﻟْﻘُﺪُّﻭﺱُ ﺍﻟْﻤَﻮْﻟُﻮﺩُ ﻣِﻨْﻚِ ﻳُﺪْﻋَﻰ ﺍﺑْﻦَ ﺍﻟﻠﻪِ
فالمولود من العذراء هو القدوس أبن الله .. أن كنت لا تؤمن بكلام الكتاب المقدس أنت حر 
ولكن لا تفرض فهمك علينا ..


----------



## الرب نوري99 (30 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> كلامك خاطئ جملة وتفصيل ..
> ماذا برائيك عن قبول غير المؤمنين بالثالوث وأن الله تجسد وأن الله صلب وأن الله مات وقام
> +++
> *هذه الاشياء اساسية في العقيدة ولا دخل لها في لقب للعذراء، فهذه امور ثاتبة اما الالقاب ممكن تأثر وتبعد الناس عن الايمان ااذا ما انفهمت بالشكل الصحيح
> ...



..............................


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يوليو 2014)

يا عزيزى ..
المولود من العذراء هو الله المتجسد وليس أنسان فقط أذن العذراء أم الله وهذه عقيدة مسيحية أصيلة كتابية أبائية وأقرت فى مجمع مسكونى ..
ونصيحة لا تشغل بالك كثيرا بغير المؤمنين وكلامهم .
سلام ونعمة .


----------



## e-Sword (30 يوليو 2014)

*عزيزي السيد المسيح كيان واحد من طبيعيتن لا تنفع ان تفصل الانسان عن اللاهوت كآن السيد المسيح كيانين منفصلين عن بعض ، وآليس اللاهوت متحد بالناسوت ؟! نعم متحد ، طيب اللى كان فى بطن العذراء مين هو ؟ هو الله ، طيب لما اتولد نزل انسان بس ؟ لا طبعا نزلة الله المتجسد ، طيب نزل من بطن مين ؟ من بطن العذرا ، اذا ممكن اطلق بكل سهولة على العذراء ام الله المتأنس او المتجسد  ، زي على الصليب اللى تألم و الذى مات هو الناسوت و لكن ممكن تقول الله مات او الله تالم لانة أخذ صورة انسان ، لكننا فاهمين جيدا ان العذراء لم تلد اللاهوت و كذلك الموت لم يقترب من الاهوت او اللالام اقتربت من الاهوت
الرب يستخدمك لمجد اسمة القدوس اهتم بحياتك الروحية و لا تعملها  
*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (30 يوليو 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> *عزيزي السيد المسيح كيان واحد من طبيعيتن لا تنفع ان تفصل الانسان عن اللاهوت كآن السيد المسيح كيانين منفصلين عن بعض ، وآليس اللاهوت متحد بالناسوت ؟! نعم متحد ، طيب اللى كان فى بطن العذراء مين هو ؟ هو الله ، طيب لما اتولد نزل انسان بس ؟ لا طبعا نزلة الله المتجسد ، طيب نزل من بطن مين ؟ من بطن العذرا ، اذا ممكن اطلق بكل سهولة على العذراء ام الله المتأنس او المتجسد  ، زي على الصليب اللى تألم و الذى مات هو الناسوت و لكن ممكن تقول الله مات او الله تالم لانة أخذ صورة انسان ، لكننا فاهمين جيدا ان العذراء لم تلد اللاهوت و كذلك الموت لم يقترب من الاهوت او اللالام اقتربت من الاهوت
> الرب يستخدمك لمجد اسمة القدوس اهتم بحياتك الروحية و لا تعملها
> *



هذا ما أقوله!! يجب علينا ان نختار الفاظ تساعدنا في التبشير وتقرب غير المؤمنين وتجعلهم يريدون ان يقرأوا ويعرفوا عن المسيحية

فيجب علينا دائما ان نقول ام الاله المتجسد وليس ام الله 
ونقول ان الجسد المتحد باللاهوت هو اللي مات عالصليب وليس الله مات عالصليب

هذه الامور  -حسب اعتقادي- الله سيحاسبنا عليها لانها تلعب دور كبير بالتبشير


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> هذا ما أقوله!! يجب علينا ان نختار الفاظ تساعدنا في التبشير وتقرب غير المؤمنين وتجعلهم يريدون ان يقرأوا ويعرفوا عن المسيحية
> 
> فيجب علينا دائما ان نقول ام الاله المتجسد وليس ام الله
> ونقول ان الجسد المتحد باللاهوت هو اللي مات عالصليب وليس الله مات عالصليب
> ...



*كلامك غريب يا اخى 
احنا هنكدب على الناس علشان يدخلوا فى الايمان 
لا طبعا وبنقولها بأعلى صوت  الست االعدرا م الله واللى على الصليب هو الله 
واللى مات هو الله واللى قام هو برضوه الله 
والناس بتدخل المسيحيه وهى عارفه كل ده 
ده اساس الايمان المسيحى  يا استاذ
هو احنا هنخاف ولا نتكسف من مسيحيتنا*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يوليو 2014)

*النص صريح جدا و ينهي حيرتك*


*0. ثُمَّ عَادَ الرَّبُّ فَقَالَ لِآحَازَ:*
*11. «اُطْلُبْ لِنَفْسِكَ آيَةً مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ. عَمِّقْ طَلَبَكَ أَوْ رَفِّعْهُ إِلَى فَوْقٍ».*
*12. فَقَالَ آحَازُ: «لاَ أَطْلُبُ وَلاَ أُجَرِّبُ الرَّبَّ».*
*13.  فَقَالَ: «اسْمَعُوا يَا بَيْتَ دَاوُدَ. هَلْ هُوَ قَلِيلٌ عَلَيْكُمْ  أَنْ تُضْجِرُوا النَّاسَ حَتَّى تُضْجِرُوا إِلَهِي أَيْضاً؟*
*14.  وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ  تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ».*
*15. زُبْداً وَعَسَلاً يَأْكُلُ مَتَى عَرَفَ أَنْ يَرْفُضَ الشَّرَّ وَيَخْتَارَ الْخَيْرَ.*



*. لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ  الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً  قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.*
*7. لِنُمُوِّ  رِيَاسَتِهِ وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى  مَمْلَكَتِهِ لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ مِنَ  الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تَصْنَعُ هَذَا.*
*و مريم ولدت مين؟يسوع المسيح* *الي الاية بتدي اوصاف اتحققت فيه بجد*

*اضافة الي ذلك*



*. وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ إِذَا  مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: «يَا يُوسُفُ  ابْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ  الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.*
*21. فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ».*
*22. وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ:*
*23. «هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا).*
*العذراء تلد الله معنا ....يبقي ايه؟*

*اضافه الي ذلك فقد قال اليهود ان الترجمة السبعينيه هي خطأ و علماه معناها الفتاة و ليس العذراء و قد تكون متزوجه و لكن حسنا فعلوا فهل تلد امرأه احد اسمه عمانوئيل اي الله معنا؟*

*فمن ولدت مريم؟*

*ولدت الله معنا*

*فهل بعد هذة النصوص الصريحة يكون اللقب خطأ*

*علاوة علي ذلك قول اليصابات ...كيف لي ان تأتي ام ربي الي؟ *
*
و اضافه الي ذلك فقد ذكرها بولس الرسول بصراحة اكثر و اوضح في رسالة غلاطية يعني كان عارف يعني

*

*3. هَكَذَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً: لَمَّا كُنَّا قَاصِرِينَ كُنَّا مُسْتَعْبَدِينَ تَحْتَ أَرْكَانِ الْعَالَمِ.*
*4. وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُوداً تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ،*
*5. لِيَفْتَدِيَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، لِنَنَالَ التَّبَنِّيَ.*
*تفسير تادرس يعقوب 
*


> يوضح القديس بولس كيف صار ابن الله ابنًا للإنسان، إذ وُلد من امرأة، حتى نصير نحن - أبناء البشر - أبناء اللَّه.
> 
> v  يقول القديس بولس "أرسل الله ابنه" لا مولودًا من رجل وامرأة بل "مولودًا  من امرأة " [4] وحدها، أي من عذراء... فإن ذاك الذي يجعل النفوس عذارى وُلد  من عذراء.
> 
> ...




تفسير انطونيوس فكري


*



العدد 4:
 غل4:4: ” ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولودًا من امرأة مولودًا تحت الناموس”.

ملء  الزمان: هو ما أسماه سابقًا الوقت المؤجل (آية 2) من أبى الولد الوريث لكى  تفك وصايته ، هو الوقت الذى رآه الله مناسباً من كل الوجوه لكى يأتى  المسيح. أرسل الله ابنه: عبارة يفهم منها بوضوح أن المسيح كان موجوداً قبل  أن يولد من العذراء.

من امرأة: أى ليست ولادة طبيعية. فالمسيح ليس من نسل رجل بل من عذراء.

تحت  الناموس: طالما وُلِدَ من امرأة يهودية فهو بالضرورة يكون خاضعًا للناموس.  ولكن الناموس لم يحكم عليه ويسوده فهو بلا خطية فلم يُلعَن من الناموس.  والمسيح التزم بكل طقوس الناموس كالتطهيرات والختان.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*المسيح كان ميييييييييين؟ ابن الله؟ ابن الله ميييييين كلمة الله! اقنوم الابن...جبت لك نصوص من العهدين اهو و تفاسير كمان 
*



*نصوص صريحة وواضحه*

*اعلم انها عثره* *لغير المسيحي*

*و لكن لا مسيحي يؤمن ان مريم هي اصل الاهوت او كانت سبب وجوده او ولادته يعني....عشان كدا لو صح ان نسطور فعلا قال كدا مش ادعاء عليه يبقي عبيط يعني! ما قراش الكتب يعني ! يعني مريم اوجدت الاهوت يعني ولا الاهوت له ماما..سبحان الله شق الكنيسه و خلاص لو هو فعلا الي قال كدا فعلا مش ادعاء التاريخ عليه*

*بس نصوص سفر اشعياء صريحة و هتفهمك احسن*

*الحق واضح كتابيا...*

*مريم قالت فاذا جميع الاجيال تعطيني الطوبي او تطوبني*

*علي ماذا تطوبها؟*

*علي ميلادها لعمانوئيل.... العقيدة لها سند من اناجيل متي و لوقا...علاوة علي فهم المسيحيين الاوائل لنبؤات سفر اشعياء و هو ما جعل متي يقارن بين مولد يسوع و النبؤه لانهم علموا عنها في زمانهم ..خد من يهود زمان مش يهود الان*

*بس كدا*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> انا لم انكر ذلك، لكن علينا نحن المسيحيين انتقاء الفاظنا، لانه مثل هيك لفظ ممكن يجعل كثير من غير المؤمنين ان يزيلوا فكرة الايمان بالمسيحية من اساسها من راسهم بعد سماعهم للفظ "ام الله"
> 
> كلام اليصابات لا يجب ان يكون حجة نقتضي بها ويجعله لقب دائم وفي الترانيم والصلوات، هي قالت ذلك للتعجب ولم يكن هدفها ان يكون هذا لقب لانه لم يرد بالكتاب المقدس هذا اللقب الا في هذه الحادثة.
> 
> أم الله حسب المفهوم الي شرحتوه ليس خاطىء لكن الله سيحاسبنا على الفاظنا اذا كانت تبعد الناس عن الخلاص، فالاصح ان نقول والدة المسيح بدون التعميم وتلقيبها بأم الله



السيد اعطانا نفسه اية كما في سفر اشعياء و اقسم لداوود ان يقيم من صلبه علي كرسيه المسيا...النصوص حطيتهالك و كل ما يعايرك بايماننا دعه يقرأ سفر اشعياء بمختلف التراجم و اللغات و الا اترك المسيحيه خالص بقي و حتي لو بقيت يهودي سفر اشعياء شاهد عليهم

سلام الرب لك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> طيب ليه نحكي مصطلحات الها اكثر من معنى
> ليه ما نجكي والدة يسوع المسيح وخلص ؟ ما المشكلة



ماهو اصل يسوع دا يبقي مين؟


----------



## aymonded (31 يوليو 2014)

ده موضوع كان موجود في المنتدى كتبته من فترة طويله واحب اعيده لشخصك العزيز مرة أخرى هنا، فقط اقرأه بدقة وليس بعُجالة لأنه يحتاج لتركيز مع وعي روحي لاهوتي خاص: أساسا الموضوع من هنا: *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213861*


[ السلام لمريم الثيئوتوكـوس ،
 الكنز الثمين الذي وجده العالم ، 
 المصبـــــاح غير المنطفئ قط ، 
 تــــــــــــــاج البتوليــــــــــــــة ، 
 الهيكل غيـــــــر المنهـــــــــدم ، 
 الموضع الذي احتوى غير المُحوى ، 
الأم الباقيــــــــــة عــــــــــذراء ] ( القديس كيرلس الكبير P.G. LXXVII, 992 b ) ​في    الحقيقة أن لقب  القديس العذراء مريم " الثيئوتوكوس " ( أي والدة الإله )    ليس لفظاً لتكريم  العذراء لنجعلها آلهة لنعبدها كما يظن البعض من الذين  ليس لهم الحس الكنسي المنضبط بإعلان الروح وإلهامه، وليس هو مجرد لقب  تكريمي كما يعتقد   البعض، وإنما هو تعريف لاهوتي بالدرجة الأولى،    يحمل  حقيقة واقعية وإيمان حي وجهاد قوي على مر العصور كلها، بل ويُعتبر  عن جدارة رؤية في   الخلود.  والنطق بهذه الكلمة مدخل أساسي للإيمان  الأرثوذكسي وبدونه  مستحيل  أن  يُقبل  أحد في الإيمان. ويؤكد على هذا  القديس غريغوريوس في  رسالته إلى   لكليدونيوس  101 قائلاً: [ إذا لم يؤمن أحد أن مريم هي " الثيئوتوكوس " فهو غريب عن الله ]
 فمنذ فجر عصور المسيحية ولقب العذراء القديسة مريم هو " أم الله -  ثيئوتوكوس "  ويُنطق    على كل لسان وهذا ما يقوله جميع الآباء على مر  العصور، وحتى أصحاب   الآراء  المتعارضة لم ينكروا أبداً كرامة القديسة  العذراء مريم، بسبب أن الكلمة سكن في احشائها ...
 يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [ حيث أن العذراء القديسة      ولدت حسب الجسد الله المتحد بالجسد، من أجل هذا السبب نقول عنها إنها "      والدة الإله " ثيئوتوكوس، ليس أن الكلمة أخذ بدايته من الجسد، حاشا   لأنه    موجود منذ البدء " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان    الكلمة   الله "، وهو خالق العالم سرمدي مع الآب، ولكن كما سبق وقلنا إذ    انه اتحد   شخصياً بطبيعة الإنسان فإنه سمح أيضاً أن يولد بالجسد من   رحمها ] ( Cat. Rud. 17, 11)

والتأكيد الذي أصرَّ عليه القديس كيرلس الكبير ان العذراء القديسة مريم هي الثيئوتوكوس، هو التأكيد على الإيمان الذي تسلمناه من القديسين، أي أن الذي    وُلِدَ من العذراء القديسة مريم الدائمة البتولية هو شخص الكلمة المتجسد    الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ولم يكن شخصاً آخر !!!!، لذلك    الذين يريدون منا - اليوم - أن نُغير لقب العذراء القديسة مريم أم الله    لنجعل لقبها أم يسوع فقط [ ولا نقل أنها أم الله ] فهم على خطأ لاهوتي  رهيب، لأنهم بدون وعي يريدون أن ننكر أولاً أن يسوع هو المسيح، وثانياً أن    ننكر المولود منها هو قدوس الله أي ابن الله الحي،    وبذلك ننكر إيماننا كله وننقض الكتاب المقدس ونرفض بشارة الله على فم    الملاك وكلامه مع القديسة العذراء مريم والدة الإله الكلمة المتجسد الذي    رأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوء نعمة وحق !!!! 
مع أنه مكتوب   بوضوح وبدون مورابة وبنص رسولي صريح جداً لا يحتاج لشرح أو تأويل: [ من هو الكذاب الا الذي يُنكر أن يسوع هو المسيح، هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن ] (1يو  2 :  22)

*** ونذكر على سبيل المثال بعض البدع التي أنكرت تجسد الكلمة من العذراء     القديسة مريم لنستطيع أن نفهم أهمية هذا اللفظ وضرورة التأكيد عليه، لا  تزمتاً من الكنائس التقليدية ولا من أجل العذراء القديسة مريم في حد ذاتها  كما يظن الذين ليسوا على دراية بالإنجيل الحي، بل كاعتراف إيمان بتجسد  الكلمة حسب التدبير:
(1) الدوكيتون​وهم     جماعة تُعلِّم أن المسيح عَبَرَ في العذراء دون أن يأخذ من جسدها شيئاً،     إذ يقولون: إنه لم يصر إنساناً حقيقياً بل (بدى) وكأنه إنسان !!!؛ ومن    ضمن هذه الجماعة بعض الأسماء المشهورة كمروجي التعليم لهذه الجماعة وهما    كالآتي:
- ساتيرنانيوس (حوالي سنة 120م) وقد أعلن أن المُخلَّص لم يتجسد، لم يولد ولم يكن له شكل وهو يعتبر أن الزواج وإنجاب الأطفال من صنع الشيطان !!!
- فالنتينوس (توفى سنة 161م) أعلن أن المسيح اتحد بالإنسان يسوع، الذي وُلِدَ عَبر مريم وليس من مريم، عَبَرَ بواسطتها كما بواسطة قناة !!!
- مرقيون (85 - 160م تقريباً) أعتبر أن المسيح لم يولد من مريم بل ظهر فجأة في جسد خيالي، شخصاً كامل النمو مستعداً لبدء الخدمة.
- ابيليس (غير معروف تاريخ ميلاده ولكنه في     القرون الأولى ) وقد أعلن أن للسيد جسداً حقيقياً لكنه جسد سماوي أُعطيَّ     له من السماء وليس من مريم ...
عموماً قد حذر الآباء الرسوليون والآباء المدافعين عن الإيمان [ إغناطيوس،     يوستينوس، إيريناوس، ترتليانوس، أوريجانس ... وغيرهم ... ] المؤمنين    من  هذه التعاليم الكاذبة، كما نقرأ للقديس إغناطيوس (استشهد ما بين 100 -    117)  في رسالته قائلاً: [ صمّوا آذانكم عندما تسمعون كلاماً لا يكون عن    المسيح  ابن داود المولود من مريم العذراء ... ] (الرسالة إلى تراليان 9:    10)
(2) المانيّة أو المانوية:​يؤمن     أصحاب هذه البدعة أن المسيح ليس ابناً لمريم، وقد حاربهم القديس   ألكسندروس   الاسكندري والقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي (296 - 373) والقديس   أمبروسيوس   الميلاني (339 - 397). ومن أقوال القديس أثناسيوس الكبير   (الرسولي) إلى   ابيكتاثوس: [ كان جسد الرب جسداً حقيقياً مثل جسدنا لأن  مريم هي أختنا (بالجسد - من حيث إنسانيتها) ]. ويقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [  إن مريم قدَّمت شيئاً من عندها ولم تعطِ المسيح شيئاً غريباً عنها بل من  جسدها ] (في تجسد الرب 4: 1) .
(3) الآريوسية​أنكر     الآريوسيون ألوهية المسيح الإله مُنكرين بالتالي أمومة مريم لله الكلمة     المتجسد، وقد واجههم بالطبع آباء الإسكندرية الكبار [ ألكسندروس،     وأثناسيوس الرسولي وغيرهما من الآباء ] بتسمية القديسة العذراء مريم ب [  والدة الإله - الثيئوتوكس ]، وكما نعلم جميعاً أن هذا بدأ في مجمع نيقية  الشهير وما يليها ...
(4) النسطورية​أطلق     نسطور على والدة الإله اسم [ خريستوتوكس ] أي والدة [ المسيح ] قائلاً: [     ليت أحداً لا يُسمي مريم العذراء والدة الإله لأنها لم تكن سوى امرأة   ومن   المستحيل أن يولد الله من إمرأة ]. وقد وقف العديد من الآباء ( وعلى    الأخص  القديس كيرلس الكبير المشهور بـ "عامود الدين" )، وقد أكدت   الكنيسة  في  المجمع المسكوني الثالث (431م) لقب ثيئوتوكوس لمريم العذراء،    مُذَّكرة  أنها والدة الإله وليس فقط والدة يسوع ...
وعموماً أول من اعترض على عبارة [ والدة الإله ] وسبق نسطور في هذا المجال     هو ثيودورس اسقف موبسوستيه (350 - 428) الذي قال: [ إن مريم ولدت يسوع   لا   الكلمة، لأن الكلمة كان ولا يزال حاضراً في كل مكان وإن سكن منذ   البداية   في يسوع بطريقة خاصة. وهكذا فأن مريم هي أم يسوع نفسه وليست أم   الله.  على  أنها يُمكن أن تُدعى على سبيل المجاز والدة الإله لأن الله في   المسيح   بصورة مُميزة. ولكنها في الحقيقة ولدت إنساناً اتحد به الكلمة   لكن هذا   الاتحاد لم يتم تماماً إذ لم يكن يُدعى بعد ابن الله ]، وقد قال   في موضع   آخر: [ إنه لمن الجنون أن نقول إن الله وًلِدَ من مريم ]،  وطبعاً هذا نتاج الفلسفة والفكر الإنساني المريض، لأن الله اتخذ من مريم  العذراء جسداً وهو مولوداً منذ الأزل ميلاداً ليس كسائر الناس، بل ميلاداً  لاهوتياً يفوق الشرح والفكر الإنساني، ولم تلده العذراء ولادة أزلية، لأنها  ولدت الله الكلمة المتجسد، أي الميلاد حسب الجسد، ولم تلده من جهة لاهوته  بالطبع...

* ومن أهم الدفاع عن الإيمان الحي في مواجهة البدع     وعلى الأخص موضوع والدة الإله هو مجمع أفسس، المجمع المسكوني الثالث    الذي  حضره القديس كيرلس الكبير (431م) ...؛ ومن إبسالات (أي حرومات)    المجمع ضد  نسطور هو كالتالي: [ ليكن مبسلاً (محروماً) كل من لا يعترف  أن    عمانوئيل هو إله حق، وأن العذراء القديسة هي لذلك والدة الإله لأنها    بحسب  الجسد ولدت كلمة الله الذي صار جسداً كما كُتِبَ: " والكلمة صار    جسداً "  (يوحنا1: 14) ] ...
كما ورد أيضاً في إحدى رسائل القديس كيرلس الكبير عامود الدين التي قُرأت  في أولى جلسات المجمع (مجمع أفسس المسكوني) الآتي: [ ...وولد    (المسيح)  إنساناً من امرأة دون أن يخلع عنه وجوده كإله أو ولادته الأزلية    من الله  الآب. ولكنه مع اتخاذه لنفسه جسداً بقى كما كان. هذا هو إعلان    الإيمان  القويم الذي يُنادى به في كل مكان. وهكذا اعتقد الآباء  القديسون.   لذلك  تجرأوا على أن يدعوا العذراء القديسة والدة الإله، ليس  لأن طبيعة   الكلمة  أو لاهوته كانت بدايته من العذراء القديسة، بل لأنه  منها وُلِدَ   الجسد  المقدس بنفس عاقلة، وهو الجسد الذي اتحد به شخصياً  الكلمة الذي قيل   عنه  إنه وُلِدَ بحسب الجسد ... 
 وما دامت العذراء القديسة ولدت بالجسد الله الذي صار واحداً مع الجسد بحسب     الطبيعة، لهذا السبب ندعوها والدة الإله ولا نعني بذلك أن طبيعة الكلمة     كانت بداية وجودها من الجسد ... ] 
وقد تم التأكيد على تسمية العذراء القديسة مريم بوالدة الإله بعد ذلك في جميع المجامع بحسب الإيمان القويم بهذه الجملة الشهيرة [ وُلِدَ السيد من العذراء مريم والدة الإله بحسب الطبيعة البشرية في آخر الأزمنة لأجلنا ولأجل خلاصنا ... ] 
عموماً كلمة "  ثيئوتوكوس "     لا تستحدث أي عنصر جديد في الإيمان أو تفتح نقاشاً جديداً أو تُعطي      مفهوماً جديداً، وإنما تجمع شمل الإيمان في تعبير يحمية من أي التباس أو      تأويل، فهي كلمة قاطعة استخدمتها الكنيسة قبل عصور المجامع المقدسة ثم      أقرها المجمع الثالث في أفسس، لتحديد مفهوم طبيعة المسيح المتحدة من      اللاهوت والناسوت بدون تغيير. حيث لم يكن موضوع الحوار - في المجمع -      بخصوص " الثيئوتوكوس " يدور حول العذراء  مريم، إنما دار حول طبيعة المسيح له المجد. فكلمة " ثيئوتوكوس " أي  والدة الإله ليست إذن لقب شرف للعذراء القديسة الدائمة البتولية، وإنما عقيدة  لاهوتية تخص طبيعة المسيح له المجد،     بمعنى أن المسيح له المجد المولود من  العذراء القديسة مريم لاهوت   وناسوت   متحدان بلا امتزاج أو اختلاط أو تغيير،  وأنه هو المسيح الواحد   بلا  انفصال  أو انقسام، فهو الله الكلمة المتجسد بالحقيقة...​ ومن هنا يتضح لنا أن ما يخص القديسة العذراء مريم يدخل ضمن عقيدة الإيمان  المسيحي بالضرورة. هكذا نرى أن " الثيئوتوكوس "     كلمة عميقة تُعتبر في  العقيدة الأرثوذكسية مدخل رسمي للإيمان  المستقيم،    وأي محاولة للتخلص من  هذه الكلمة يخلخل الإيمان المسيحي من  أساسه ...
 فالمدخل الوحيد لفهم شخصية القديسة العذراء مريم فهماً أرثوذكسياً (لا  أقصد المعنى الطائفي إنما المعنى الجوهري للكلمة) سليماً  هو من جهة طبيعة ربنا يسوع المسيح المتحدة من اللاهوت والناسوت المولودة  منها. فالقديسة مريم العذراء الدائمة البتولية عنصر أساسي في التجسد [ وتجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء ] ( قانون الإيمان )

إذن أي محاولة لفهم قداسة العذراء القديسة مريم أو تكريمها كشخصية مستقلة  عن المسيح له المجد شيء مستحيل على الإطلاق،  لأن طبيعة المسيح له المجد،  إن كانت قد اصبحت قادرة على أن تجذب   إليها   البشرية بدالة العنصر البشري  الذي فيها " إذ تشارك الأولاد في   اللحم   والدم اشترك هو أيضاً فيهما كذلك  ... من ثم كان ينبغي أن يشبه إخوته في كل شيء " ( عب 2 : 14 - 16 )،  فبالأولى جداً تُصبح " الأم "  التي أعطته من لحمها ودمها هذا العنصر البشري  في طبيعته الكاملة القائم  بها حتى الآن وإلى الأبد، ذات اتصال دائم ووثيق معه لا ينحل أو ينفك ...

ولنختم كلماتنا القليلة بتسبحة ننطق بها معاً قائلين:
 السلام للسماء الجديدة التي صنعها الآب وجعلها موضع راحة لإبنه الحبيب
 الســــــــــلام للكرسي الملوكي الــــذي للمحمــــــــــول على الشاروبيــــــــــم  
 الســـــلام للمرتفعة جداً أكثر من رؤساء الآباء ومكرمـــة أفضل من الأنبياء 
 الســـــلام للتي صار لها دالـــــة عند الله أكثــــــر من الشاروبيم والساروفيم 
 أيتهـــــا العـــذراء القديســـــة مريـــــم والـــــدة الإلـــــه الثيئوتوكــــــــــوس  
 يـــــا مـــــن صــــــــــرتِ فخــــــــــر جنسنــــــــــا وشفيعــــــــــة نفوسنــــــا 
 أشفعي فينـــــا أمـــــام مخلصنا لكي يثبتنا في الإيمان المستقيم 
 وينعم لنا بغفران خطايانا ، حتى نفوز برحمة بواسطة شفاعتك 
 المجـــــد لك أيها الثالـــــوث القـــــدوس الإلـــه الواحـــــد آمين 

​________________________________________________________________
*بعض المراجع الهامة والتي تم الاستعانة بها لمن يحب أن يتوسع في الموضوع *


* العذراء القديسة مريم الثيئوتوكوس - الأب متى المسكين - إصدار دير الأنبا مقار 1979
 * القديسة مريم في المفهوم الأرثوذكسي - القمص تادرس يعقوب مالطي - إصدار اسبورتنج 1978
 * مجموعة الشرع الكنسي، جمع وترجمة الأب حنيانيا كسّاب - منشورات النور 1982
 * الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية إيمان وعقيدة سلسلة تعرف على كنيستك - منشورات النور 1982
 * الرؤية الأرثوذكسية لوالدة الإله - مجموعة من المؤلفين - سلسلة تعرف على كنيستك 1982
* معجم المصطلحات الكنسية الجزء الأول - مقدمات في طقوس الكنيسة 2001


----------



## aymonded (31 يوليو 2014)

عموماً كلمة "  ثيئوتوكوس "      لا تستحدث أي عنصر جديد في الإيمان أو تفتح نقاشاً جديداً أو تُعطي       مفهوماً جديداً، وإنما تجمع شمل الإيمان في تعبير يحمية من أي التباس أو       تأويل، فهي كلمة قاطعة استخدمتها الكنيسة قبل عصور المجامع المقدسة  ثم      أقرها المجمع الثالث في أفسس، لتحديد مفهوم طبيعة المسيح المتحدة  من      اللاهوت والناسوت بدون تغيير. حيث لم يكن موضوع الحوار - في المجمع  -      بخصوص " الثيئوتوكوس " يدور حول العذراء  مريم، إنما دار حول طبيعة المسيح له المجد. فكلمة " ثيئوتوكوس " أي  والدة الإله ليست إذن لقب شرف للعذراء القديسة الدائمة البتولية، وإنما عقيدة  لاهوتية تخص طبيعة المسيح له المجد،      بمعنى أن المسيح له المجد المولود من  العذراء القديسة مريم لاهوت    وناسوت   متحدان بلا امتزاج أو اختلاط أو تغيير،  وأنه هو المسيح الواحد    بلا  انفصال  أو انقسام، فهو الله الكلمة المتجسد بالحقيقة


----------



## aymonded (31 يوليو 2014)

*ملحوظة عشان مش يفهم حد غلط* أن مفهوم الشفاعة للعذراء مريم ليس كأنها وسيط على الإطلاق لأنه لم ولن يوجد وسيط آخر غير شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح فقط لا غير وهو وحده من يرفعنا لعلو مجده وليس آخر سواه قط، فشفاعة العذراء وصلوات القديسين ما هي إلا شركة الجسد الواحد في المسيح، لأن لنا شركة مع القديسين في النور حسب التعليم الرسولي الذي أعلنه القديس يوحنا الحبيب بالروح في رسالته الأولى...​


----------



## peace_86 (31 يوليو 2014)

*إلى العزيز الرب نوري ..

أنا شفت الموضوع في آخر 10 مشاركات .. لكن حتى من غير ما ادخل الموضوع عرفت ان انت اللي كاتبه
وذلك من خلال أسلوب الموضوع: أم الله؟ مع علامة الاستفهام هذه بالذات ..

ياصديقي..
ممكن وأرجوك أن تشيل من أفكارك كل ردود فعل الناس؟
هذه مسيحيتنا .. ونحن لا نخجل من أي أحد ولا نخاف من الله لومة لائم ..
نحن نقرر كمسيحيين ان كنا سنسميها إبن الله أم لا .. ليس لنا أي علاقة في بما يفكر الناس..
طيب اذا كنت تقول: أن المسلمين سينفرون من إيماننا إذا قلنا أن العذراء هي أم الله..
لكن لماذا قلت معهم (والمحلدين) .. في ماذا سيتأثر الملحد اذا عرف أننا نقول عن مريم هي أم الله أم لا؟
بماذا سيهمه؟ وهل هو يبالي بوجود الله أم لا حتى يبالي ان كان مريم العذراء لقبها أم الله أم لا؟


يا أخي العزيز !!!..
ليس لنا أي علاقة ولا نهتم بما يقرره الناس عن ديننا..
وبعدين من قالك ان المسلم ولا الملحد لما يعرف اننا نقول (أم الله) سينفر؟
بالعكس كل من آمن بالمسيح تعرف عليها بكما هي بطبيعتها.

يعني تخيل هذا الحوار:
المسلم: انتم يا مسيحيين تقولون عن مريم العذراء هي أم الله.. صحيح؟
المسيحي ويحاول يداري الوضع: لالالالا.. حاشا لله.. نحن لا نقول ذلك..
المسلم: أوكي قررت إني اتحول للمسيحية لأنكم لا تؤمنون بعبارة أم الله..

ثم يتحول المسلم للمسيحية.. ويروح يتعمد في كنيسة.. وهو طالع يقوله صاحبه المسيحي:
سبراااااااااااااااايز.... مريم العذراء هي أم الله.. بس أنا قلت أخبي عليك عشان تؤمن..


هل هذا معقول؟
هل سنخبي على الناس تعاليمنا حتى نضحك عليهم وبعدين نصارحهم؟
وبعدين هي عبارة أم الله هي عيب ولا حرام ولا فيها إساءة أو أنها أضرت أحد؟
هذا إيماننا ولن نغيره لسواد عيون الآخرين..
صدقني.. الغير مسيحي لما يشوف المسيحي واثق من إيمانه سيعجبه ذلك وربما سيؤمن لاحقاً بدينه وذلك لأن المسيحي واثق من دينه ومن تعاليمه..


شيء آخر..
أنت قلت ان عبارة أليصابات لما قالت أم ربي هي تعني أم سيدي..
بالله عليك!!.. أليصابات إرتكض الجنين في بطنها فرحاً فقالت لمريم:* *كيف لي* *أن تأتي أم ربي إلي؟*
*لاحظ عبارة (كيف لي) .. يعني أنها غير مستحقة أن تأتي أم ربها إليها.. 
لكن لو كان قصدها أم سيدي... فما هو الشيء المبهر في قدومها إليها؟
لماذا رأت نفسها غير مستحقة لو جاءت أم سيدها؟ 
يوجد سادة كثيرين في عصرها.. لكن لا يوجد سوى رب واحد..


إضافة أخيرة.. وكما قال العزيز أيمن.
أن عبارة أم الله لا تعني أن ستنا مريم هي إلهة.. فلم يصرح ذلك حتى الجهلة منهم.
بل أن عبارة أم الله تعني شي واحد وهي أن الله الكلمة لما حل بيننا كإنسان.. صار كإنسان منذ أن كان جنين في بطن أمه.
لأنه توجد هرطقات قالت أن أقنوم الإبن حل في يسوع لما اعتمد .. وهرطقة أخرى قالت لما تجلى في الجبل.. وهرطقة ثالثة قالت لما جاء صوت من السماء يمجده.
لذلك صرحت الكنيسة الأولى أن عبارة أم الله هي مطلوبة جداً ومهمة لأنها تعبر على أن المسيح هو الله المتجسد منذ مجيئه الأول ويسوع الإنسان هو 100% يسوع الله منذ أول ثانية في حياته على الأرض حتى آخر ثانية دون انفصال.
فعبارة أم الله هي تأكيد على إلوهية المسيح منذ ولادته .. وليس لأن القديسة مريم هي أم الله بالمعنى الحرفي..

بل يعني أن الله تجسد في احشاء العذراء فأصبحت هي مستحقة لأن نقول عنها أم الله..

ياريت يا أخ الرب نوري لو الإجابة توصلك وتقتنع فيها..
فالأخوة هنا يعطوك من جهدهم ووقتهم لإيصالك الفكرة والإجابة وليس للاستعراض.

ومش عيب إن الواحد يعترف بأن أفكاره كانت خطأ فيصحح نفسه ..
الله معك ..*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (2 أغسطس 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> 
> يعني تخيل هذا الحوار:
> المسلم: انتم يا مسيحيين تقولون عن مريم العذراء هي أم الله.. صحيح؟
> ...




لا طبعا ليس هذا ما اقصد.. اقصد ان اقول له ان مريم ام المسيح وافهمه طبيعة المسيح على انه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد

مو مجبور اقول له مريم ام الله لانه هذا ليس اللقب المعروف في الكتاب المقدس لم يرد الا مرة دائما كان الانجيليين يذكرون مريم دون ان يقولوا ام الله
فهو جائز الاستخدام لكن ليس شرطا


----------



## aymonded (2 أغسطس 2014)

معلشي يا جميل هو شرط لازم يتقال أن مريم هي أم الله فعلاً وبالحقيقة، وعلشان تفهمها كويس فمريم هي أم الله الكلمة المتجسد، يعني هنا الموصوف شخص المسيح مش مريم من جهة طبيعتها، لأن الكنيسة بتقول في القداس: أفرحي يا مريم *العبدة والأم* ... 

فهذا اللقب (أم الله) لا يجعل العذراء أم الله أزلياً ولا هي مصدر ألوهية الابن، ولا هي إله أو شريكة مع الآب؛ بل هي أم الله من جهة وصف شخص المسيح نفسه أنه هو الله الكلمة الظاهر في الجسد، وده إعلان إيماننا بشخص المسيح وليس إيماننا عن مريم في ذاتها، بل هو إعلان على أن مريم لم تلد مجرد إنسان، أو جسد مجرد، بل هو شخص المسيح الله الكلمة الظاهر في الجسد، الذي اتخذ جسد من العذراء مريم واتحد به اتحاد غير قابل للانفصال، ومريم ليست أم جسد ولا إنسان عادي بل الله الكلمة، القدوس المولود منها... 
لذلك نحن نتمسك بقوة أن مريم هي أم الله الكلمة المتجسد، مريم أم الله الظاهر في الجسد، وليست أماً لإنسان عادي، وأي تهرب من هذا هو إنكار أن يسوع هو المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد، وانه مولود من العذراء مريم حسب التدبير، ولم يولد مجرد إنسان عادي ولا مجرد جسد فقط، بل وهو منذ كان جنيناً هو الله الكلمة لأنه منذ البشارة وقد اتخذ جسد من العذراء مريم كجنين متحداً به أقنومياً...​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 أغسطس 2014)

aymonded قال:


> معلشي يا جميل هو شرط لازم يتقال أن مريم هي أم الله فعلاً وبالحقيقة، وعلشان تفهمها كويس فمريم هي أم الله الكلمة المتجسد، يعني هنا الموصوف شخص المسيح مش مريم من جهة طبيعتها، لأن الكنيسة بتقول في القداس: أفرحي يا مريم *العبدة والأم* ...
> فهذا اللقب (أم الله) لا يجعل العذراء أم الله أزلياً ولا هي مصدر ألوهية الابن، ولا هي إله أو شريكة مع الآب؛ بل هي أم الله من جهة وصف شخص المسيح نفسه أنه هو الله الكلمة الظاهر في الجسد، وده إعلان إيماننا بشخص المسيح وليس إيماننا عن مريم في ذاتها، بل هو إعلان على ان مريم لم تلد مجرد إنسان، أو جسد مجرد، بل هو شخص المسيح الله الكلمة الظاهر في الجسد، الذي اتخذ جسد من العذراء مريم واتحد به اتحاد غير قابل للانفصال، ومريم ليست ام جسد ولا إنسان عادي بل الله الكلمة، القدوس المولود منها... لذلك نحن نتمسك بقوة أن مريم هي أم الله الكلمة المتجسد، مريم أم الله الظاهر في الجسد، وليست أماً لإنسان عادي، وأي تهرب من هذا هو إنكار أن يسوه هو المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد، وانه مولود من العذراء مريم حسب التدبير، ولم يولد مجرد إنسان عادي ولا مجرد جسد فقط، بل وهو منذ كان جنيناً هو الله الكلمة لأنه منذ البشارة وقد اتخذ جسد كجنين متحداً به أقنومياً...​



دا انا فهمت التجسد احسن دلوقتي..هبعت سؤال طائفي عن التجسد دلوقت ههههه ما ينفعش يتقال هنا:yahoo:


----------



## aymonded (2 أغسطس 2014)

أنا تحت امرك وسؤالك وصل... ويا رب اكون عرفت اوصل المعاني والقصد من الكلام.. ​


----------



## aymonded (2 أغسطس 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> أكيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
> 
> بس لقب ام الله وحدة معناه انه الله هو اله انولد من امرآة !
> 
> ...



هو بس علشان الكلام يبقى واضح ممكن تختار المصطلح  اللي يناسب اللي يسمعك، فلما تقول أن العذراء أم الله الظاهر في الجسد، أو  أم الله الكلمة المتجسد، هما صح وبيوصلوا نفس المعنى المقصود، المهم تبقى  تشرح المعنى ان المقصود هو وصف المسيح أنه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد، أو هو  الله الكلمة المتجسد، أو الله المتجسد، فالموصوف هو المسيح رب القيامة  والحياة، شخص الله الظاهر في الجسد مش مريم هي الموصوفه، كأنها مصدر  الأمومة الأزلية للابن، أبداً وعلى الإطلاق أحنا بهذا القلب بنظهر من هو  المتجسد مش من هي العذراء ولا حتى صفتها، بل من هو المسيح يسوع !!! ​


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 أغسطس 2014)

*سلام ونعمة 
موضوع كبير ورائع استاذى 
*
*aymonded* 
*    			ونحن نعلم جيدا ان العذراء مريم تشرفت وتقدست بولادة الرب يسوع وحمله وذلك لان المولود منها قدوس ولم يكن لها فضل ابدا فى ذلك.
وايضا فان الرب يسوع قدسها ولم يتقدس هو منها .
*​


----------



## peace_86 (3 أغسطس 2014)

*يا أخ الرب نوري ..

أرجوك خذ الموضوع بمرونة وسلاسة وببساطة جداً ..
ليس خطأ ولا هرطقة بأن نقول عن العذراء أنها أم المسيح فقط دون إضافة كلمة الله.
لكن إن رفضت كلمة أم الله فكأنك ترفض أن الله الإبن الكلمة تجسد في يسوع المسيح منذ بدء مجيئه.
ونحن هنا نكرر الهرطقات التي يكررها شهود يهوه وغيره..

سميها حتى "مريم" دون أي إضافة.. لكن ليس هذا الموضوع
الموضوع هو هل المسيح هو الله المتجسد طوال ناسوته؟ هل تجسد الله في بطن مريم العذراء؟ أم تجسد لاحقاً؟
إن كان منذ البدء فمريم تكون مستحقة أن نسميها أم الله دون أن نعطيها أي ميزة للألوهية.*


----------

